# Boost_boys B12 sentra-VS-Ferrari Mondeno-VS-wood pole



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Boost_boys B12 sentra-VS-Ferrari Modena-VS-wood pole*

It's official guys, that 300+hp sentra that I built for my girfriend has been destroyed. On my way home from my boyz' shop to watch the dolphins play the jets, I saw a sweet pair of tail lights that didn't look like everyday garbage. With it's slick, wide and sophisticated body and judging by it's low stance, I knew it was either a ferrari, Lotus or something in that ball park. So as I got closer, I saw the pony on the back and I knew then what it was and then this guy just took off. Being the guy that I am, I took off with him, caught up to him, got a 3-5 lead on him and next thing you know, some ford aspire cuts across the on-ramp white lines and into my path causing to make some evasive maneuvers to prevent from him hitting anyone. The sentra twist and turned like it was a rear wheel drive car and I thought I had recovered until I ran out of highway and onto the grass and the car just seem to have picked up speed and next thing you, here comes a pole and "Blaaaam". The engine caught fire then burned itself out! The engine tried to come into passenger compartment, but the firewall wouldn't let it. Where did my intercooler go? Folded in half, that's where. Seat belts work guys! All you kids running around either too lazy to put them on or thinking it's cool to drive without them, this is your wake-up call from a friend and a fellow speed demon "Buckle up"!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

oh man! good thing your ok sorry about the car


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My Mother works in the medical profession and she explained to me that not too many people that hit poles and trees at the rate of speed you did get to live to talk about it nonethelss walk around at the scene of the accident. I sustained damage to my body, but it was caused by my hands and not the windshield. The car is very replaceable, they stopped making me along time ago (the mold was destroyed upon birth"!


Sincerely,

Dee


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry to hear it. 

Good thing your alright.

Build a faster one...take it to the track.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Good thing your alright


 Thanks


> Build a faster one...take it to the track.


 And I'll take that into consideration..........


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so was this the red one or the silver one that crashed?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Silver one! You wanna post the pics?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sure... send 'em [email protected]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Here they are... boost_boy, if you have more, you can send them now, I deleted the other ones so there is more space in my inbox.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Thats not repairable?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Repairable? Hah! Very replaceable though! Intercooler is outta here, turbo I believe is outta here, tranny is outta here, engine is questionable, steering wheel is outta here, wastegate is straight and driver is straight except for some minor damage. I say the little car took a lickin' in the highest regards! Mad props to the b12 family! I've seen some car self destruct when hitting a pole or another car! Lucky me,,,,, To replace this car is nothing but money and time (I have the money, but not the time) in which is so precious nowaday


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *driver is straight except for some minor damage*


Are you sure? I always thought you were a little crooked.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

man, you are lucky.
i was in a car accident not too long ago, i was in my friend's '91 civic and that thing was demolished. this truck hit us in the passenger side (right where i was sitting) and if it had hit the car just a couple more inches back i would have been killed.. didn't have an air bag.. but yeah, seat belts work.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Good to hear you're allright boost. I'm sure the next car you build will be a BEAST though. What happened to the Aspire driver? Long gone I'd imagine...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RIP.mpg


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There is such a thing as something to good to be true and that car was put to it's final test and let's say we won, but not without a lesson learned. I could've easily done more damage to other people's rides, but I was able to navigate the car away from anyone else and take my own punishment. I seriously believe that car (The Silver Ferrari) had them fast and the furious execs in it because I saw them again today (same car) closer to where they were filming (2 miles from my crib) when I went out with my my mom to videotape the scene where it happened (Oh well, wasn't their fault). I will build another one when I heal. I say I should have one constructed by the end of the month. Hopefully the red one! But this one is much easier to build. I'm just going to concentrate on healing! Seat belts, you're dead without them! And when you're dead, then you look cool


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

dee, sorry to hear that man. but im glad your ok man...now its time to build a better one. your the best.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey its great your still around im sorry about everything about the car but that kinda one of those things you can replace. well id like to say i enjoy reading what you post and im waiting on seeing the new b12 or possibly b14, sorry im partial. well anyways sorry about everything and im sure i speak for all of us when we say i glad your ok.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Dee, I gotta give you a call. We might link up with some other Nissan guys this weekend @ an undisclosed location (since towers is done now). Are you down?

-Mario


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Holy sweet mother of all things Sentra, I'm glad to see you walked away from that one!
Maybe those non-seat-belters could learn a lesson from this.. and that might be the silver lining.
Hope you heal soon, and create another absolutely sick machine with your talent. I drool to the video. At least you've got memories of 'er.

Take care.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *It's official guys, that 300+hp sentra that I built for my girfriend has been destroyed. *


Man, that sucks, I am glad you are not hurt bad though.

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Are you down?


 I'm game, Mario! Just hit me up when you're ready. I'm on vacation so I'm just chillin' at the crib licking my wound like a true dog! To the rest of the guys on board thanks for your kind words and most definitely, I'll build another and better one "Soon".


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Damn! I'm glad you are ok. Think of the positive though.....your went down while beating a Ferrari! I'll probably wreck my car while pulling out of the supermarket or something.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

LMAO That's one Ferrari that knew for just those few seconds, that ass was toasted


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

shitty deal man, but your alright and thats all that really matters! maybe its an opportunity to buy another one and turn it into something even better!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Whats the insurance situation?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Car had the minimum requirements (rarely driven). Medical wise, I'm covered left and right! the car will be picked up from crib tomorrow and I will go out to the junkyard and strip when I feel better. The rims, boost controller, wastegate, radio. turbo timer and ecu comes out before they take it! Bandages off today and I don't look too bad.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Glad you're OK. Charge it to the game and build a quicker one. Just be careful. Them poles don't lose too often!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

damn Dee. looking at the pics i thought i was have to build the car in honor of you instead of with you. glad you're ok. everyone is right though the car can be replaced. i think it's time to start on the red one were the silver one left off.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn that sucks I sure hope you put that pole in its place for jumping out in front of you.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The pole split it all the way to the top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Boostboy, glad to hear you're OK and still here with us at Nissan Forums. What would this place be without all your kill-stories, mang??? I couldn't even imagine!

Man... the B12 pics look like it's trying to eat itself from the inside out. 

I'll be waiting to hear about your next project man.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

From one B12'er to another I am very sorry to hear about your car. A lot of hard work down the drain but all you can do is learn from it and become stronger. 

On another note, (and this is not to pick on Dee) but whenever we drive like that on the street, we flirt with a huge risk. 

We are lucky this time because an innocent bistandard could have easily been killed by this rather irresponsible incident, which has happened here in San Diego many times. 

I think this is a reminder to all of us that a the public highway is not the place to be racing at 170mph. 

With great power comes even greater responsibility. 

Get better soon Dee.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll say this and then I'll leave it alone, racing on a public street is risky and dangerous. Racing on a public highway is risky and extremely dangerous because you can gain more mph with less the friction of traffic. In my case, I had a pretty open road, but the only problem was on ramp traffic and people who refuse to ride the lane until it merges (I'm one of the ones that do it). I'm not mad at the lady in the ford, the guy in the ferrari nor myself. I know where to speed and where not to speed and I took a chance, gambled and lost. I preferred to destroy my own car instead of causing a multi-car accident which involves lawsuits, etc, etc. Guys, I'm no kid and I'm pretty mature enough to know right from wrong. I'm the father of two extremely beautiful children and that was all I could think about while approaching that pole. I knew I wasn't going to die because my will superceded the situation I was in. And the fact that there is a higher being who showed me a new light.


> On another note, (and this is not to pick on Dee) but whenever we drive like that on the street, we flirt with a huge risk.


 Unfortunately "Charles and gang" we all flirt at some time or another, but I figure we can better our chances if we get as far away from civilization as possible and test our machines. Hell, that's what we do this for, to enjoy. The power of my silver B12 was awesome, but when I lost control of it, I felt so helpless. That car is a well built machine and I've seen cars go through less drama and burst into pieces killing people instantly. I'm healing perfectly, but this a message to you all my friends, homies and foes, it's okay to drive your shit like you stole it, but know when to say when, where to do it and wear your fucking seat belt...Excuse my french guys, but a friend and a fellow racer who has probably fooled death more times than any of you, my driving ability with a twist of fate got me out of this "What will help you"?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ouch!!!!!!!!http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=260709&page=20


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You guys want to check out the damage done in detail feel free to browse the pics. Start here and browse to the end......http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=260709&page=13


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*A lesson for all...*

Dee, I'm so sorry about your B12.  But most of all, glad you are alright. You are correct: inanimate objects can be replaced, but humans can not. Best of luck on your recovery.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i think it's time for a front end conversion.................i'm thinking silvia.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Dee, I'm so sorry about your B12. But most of all, glad you are alright. You are correct: inanimate objects can be replaced, but humans can not. Best of luck on your recovery.


 Thanks Joe........ I appreciate the kind words and motivation given by all of you! When I sit at my computer to burn some time and to talk a little smack, I've realized that I have some really cool peeps in the CYBER world who have hearts and compassion and that alone friends is time well-spent! Like I said, I'm healing perfectly, but everytime I walk outside and see that car, I shiver and give praise to a higher being. After 11/21, I'll start on my Red b12 and try to transfer undamaged components to my woman's new b12 because she wants her car back the way it was. Not an easy task, but not out of reach either.

Dee


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

glad your ok dee, the boards wouldnt be the same if it was anything worse then it was, so now the red b12 is no longer yours? now whats gonna be your new ride? purchasing another b12??


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I actually am going to continue the project with the red car and I've already purchased the silver car's brother which is white, for my girl. I haven't taken delivery of it yet because I have one of my junkyard peeps going to a tow yard today and trying to find another silver one for me. The silver and the white b12 were purchased brand new by a husband and wife duo! the silver one was my co-worker's wife's in which I bought 3 years ago and now he wants me to take the other one. The interior is brown (clean though), but I'll wait to see what he comes up with today. Thanks for checking in "Blu".

Dee


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Boost, glad you're ok. I read most of your posts, not because I'm a fan of your racing/skills, but because of your passion for your cars... also, because you had a righteous/powerful ride. Can you tell I like "sleepers"?

Don't take what happened lightly. Despite how you rate your driving skills... shit happens in an eyeblink. You can thank God, your seat belt and even your faith if you want. At the speeds you race at, whether in a low populated area or not, no matter how "good" you are, you will never avoid the "last" time racing if you don't cool it. Little old lady, running a stop sign, puddle of oil in the road, shreads from a truck tire... you get the idea. Supposedly, you never "hear" the bullet that gets you.

Pardon me for raining on your parade, but as soon as I read that you have 2 beautiful children... all the hair on my body stood on end(and I have lots of hair, everywhere... one of the joys of getting older ). Your life isn't just yours anymore... most of it belongs to your kids, as it should be. Your kids deserve a father to be around... as much as we admire your car, and you obviously have groupies, the people on this forum do not match up to the needs of your children.

So, as a fellow father(I have 3... 1 toddler at home, the twins still in the NICU)--- GET YOUR GONADS OUT OF YOUR CAR AND PUT THEM BACK IN YOUR PANTS.

I know I'll get dissed and flamed for this, but, keep in mind, I like you and respect what you've done for your cars. This isn't about growing up and being mature, it's about priorities. If the unthinkable happens, who's going to be the father to your children?

That all said, keep the peace and build an even better car. Then, take it to a track(well, at least most of the time).

Later,
Mark

P.S. Ask me how I know about the unthinkable.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hey Mark,

I appreciate your opinions and I most certainly hope no one disses you for being open and candid about what you read. I believe in keeping it real for I'm a bit mature to tell lies especially to people that I don't know, but are very interested in what I post; and besides, I'll be fooling myself anyways.


> Don't take what happened lightly.


 I don't man! I have a car staring at me everyday that reminds me of what I got away with.


> Pardon me for raining on your parade, but as soon as I read that you have 2 beautiful children... all the hair on my body stood on end


 And honestly while that car was sliding helplessly across the grass enroute to that pole, they were all I could think about. You see Mark, I'm as dedicated a father as I am dedicated to building cars. I won't label myself as an avid street racer because I don't do it everyday, but when I feel the need for a rush and the opportrunity presents itself and under the most pristine conditions, I'm game. My son adores cars so much, it honestly makes me sick. My daughter could care less about them, but she's very interested in her father's health and she didn't care too much for the injury I got, either.


> This isn't about growing up and being mature, it's about priorities.


 You've obviously read my posts indepth and I can respect your quote above, but when you get at those high speeds, you become selfish (mentally) because all your thoughts and movements are enveloped in that frontal view as you watch the speedo disappear into the black. So yes you are correct in the fact that it is more about priorities and believe you me, I think I'm as good and dedicated a father as anybody and I do know the difference between right and wrong. The next car that comes out will be a nice car and it will be used on the track because it will feature a better package than the silver one, but that's neither here nor there.


> So, as a fellow father(I have 3... 1 toddler at home, the twins still in the NICU


 Sorry about the twins man and I hope they get healthy soon and I figure your toddler is around 2ish?


> GET YOUR GONADS OUT OF YOUR CAR AND PUT THEM BACK IN YOUR PANTS.


 Done .


> If the unthinkable happens, who's going to be the father to your children?


 Can't nobody do it like I do! But honestly, I wouldn't build a car like that for 17year old kid because the way that car increases speeds irresistable yet dangerous and sometimes very unpredictable.


> P.S. Ask me how I know about the unthinkable.


 This is something i know you wanna share with me and possibly to the rest of the gang so fill me in Mark for I'm all eyes


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for not getting ticked... because it wasn't the impression I wanted to leave. This was basically a "gut" reaction from me... there is only one thing in life that puts the "fear of God" in me, and that's not being around to help my children grow.

Your stories always pertain the rush of the race, the"walk", but also the caution and the extreme need for care. You get it, I get it, and undoubtly most of the rest of the forum gets it. For those who don't... they're incapable of creating/handling a car like yours, anyway.

My story? Hmmm... it's fairly long and from a long time ago. Let me see if I can provide you with a visual.

Me: on a bike, bystander, pedaling like hell(this is about an accident... it's not necessary to be in a car to get smacked)

Weather: Florida style thunderstorm, sopping roads, low visibility, slicker than goose shit

Time of Day: 1/2 hour before dusk.

Accident: Picture a "T" intersection, top of the T is four lane, other is 2 lane. I'm hauling ass traveling west to east across the top of the T... head down, cussing at the rain, doing about 30 mph(ex tennis player/soccer player, had very strong legs). Drunk student heading from south to north, racing with his friend, blows through stop sign, travelling into the west/east traffic. His car hits the back end of one of those huge 4 x 4 heavy duty Ford/Chevy beasts. Trucks back end slides into my lane... he was the hockey stick, I was the puck. Truck was travelling at least 50 mph, more speed with the rear end swinging around. I had just enough time to pull the front end of the bike off the ground(knew I was screwed... reacted, no time to think). Truck had those nice tarp tie down hooks all along the side of the truck bed... good thing I got the front wheel up, or I would have had my head torn off. As it was, parts of me got caught on the hooks, missed others(I do have 3 kids). Estimated distance travelled while in the air: 150 to 170 ft. Other than part of my shirt, the elastic on my underwear, and my belt(with back loops and pockets attached), I was pure naked.

Never lost conciousness. In fact, I remember the "thud", "flight", and "2 point" landing(I stuck the dismount) very well. I also remember tossing people off of me like flies... they felt like they had no weight or strength(can you tell I was angry?). Somehow, I managed to locomote towards those responsible... was going to kill them, no shit. By this time, people had stopped trying to subdue me. Except, one little nursing student. She was crying and telling me, "you've got to lay down, you're bleeding to death, please, just look... you're hurting yourself even more". She was right, and I laid down in the pouring rain... black, kerosene smelling asphalt, sirens getting closer, and knowing the pain would eventually begin.

I thought it would be shorter to tell, and there is a lot more to it. But, bottom line was this: Someone "racing"/dicking around in poor conditions, mangled an innocent bystander. That is an "unthinkable" event.

Shit happens and sometimes you've got no say in the outcome.

You're alright, Boost. Sometimes, I just get the chills.

Later,
Mark


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Damn! Sorry you got played like that man! I figure most of these guys are not parents yet, but the do have parents and loved ones and I'm almost sure that if something happened to them their family would be devastated. I'm my mom's oldest and her only son and she thinks the world of me. Like I stated in my story, my mother's a registered nurse that once pulled shifts in the Ryder Trauma Center of Jackon Memorial Hospital and she had only this to say to me "Son, you know better and you was blessed this time around". She had my car towed because she know how I am about the contents of my vehicles and the fact that I was worried about getting the car to my house while blood was freely flowing. You had every right to be upset because you knew the fools were racing. I was more thankful because I wasn't ticketed, it was dark where I was at, no one else was injured and I made it home in time to see the dolphins lose to the Jets. I took my lesson and vowed to never put myself in that predicament again. I saw that pole and it didn't win. It's cracked all the way to the top. And I guess because all the players were in place to help clear the scene, the trooper mad a very short and to the point report (No blame game). It hurt like hell when it happened though! I got the stitches out yesterday and the sight healed nicely, but my damn is neck is killing me! You know Mark, as I was cutting my son's hair to night and seeing how my daughter likes to watch and taunt him, I know I would rather be no other place than in their lives being the good daddy that I am. So I say to you, continue being the good "Pops" you are to your babies and my best wishes goes out to you, your wife and your kids. Thanks for being a good listener 

D'angelo


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This has got to be one of the best threads on this short-lived BB. I thank everyone for their posts, especially Dee and Mark... I know at times it wasn't easy typing what you typed. But I'm glad you did. Thank you...


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the car. Thank god your ok.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Unbelievable stories. Dee and Mark, I want to meet you guys and thank you. Reading this thread has made me take a step back too, even though I'm only 24, single, no kids, life is important. I'm going to drive a lot slower, more respectful. My dad taught me the finer points of driving, but the most important thing he taught me was 2 hands on the wheel, seatbelt on, and just plain old defensive driving. You gotta be careful out there guys and girls.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

shitty buzz good thing your alright i think some five points may be in order for my 89. how fast were you going when the pole hit you.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would be lying if I told you a #, but I got there extremely quick and there was no time time to react when I realized where the car was going. Bought a replacement today (White) with brown interior; actually, it's the silver car's sibling since they were purchased together. I'm undecided if I should start stripping it or just find another with grey interior. I'll wait to see what my girl says! I was sad when I had the silver car towed to the junkyard tuesday and it was mainly because I had to strip the whole electrical harness, have to wait till they cut the engine out to get the engine's harness which is very important that it be in one piece, I took the suspension, all 4 brake corners and a bunch of other crap (it sucked).


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i gotta give it to you boost boy and your woman too, you could easily think to buy another car besides a nissan but you bought another one and you still keep in mind to not give up and build another beast like you did before. Keep up the good work dee and drive safe.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Keep up the good work dee and drive safe.


 I will blu and thanks for the positive notes. Pimpin' sentras ain't easy, but if I don't do it, what other pimp will (LOL) .


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

can you guys feel the love here????????? i feel the love. it's grgreat that we all can come together in dee's time of grief and help bring him up. i personally cant wait to see the next b12.

hey dee did you recieve that thing with the stuff and such we talked about


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll fill you in on this tomorrow! I got so busy registering and insuring the new car as well as preparing the swap that I haven't had the chance to swing through. Thanks for reminding me and I will go through in the morning!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

no problem


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Another seat belt story, if I can add one. My young next door neighbor (17) was coming home with a bunch of friends around midnight. Since NY state law doesn't allow driving after 9 if you arent 18 he had his buddy drive his car. He tried to make the kid drive slow but his friend wanted to see how fast the 91 Saturn could go. Well they hit a bridge, flipped the car over the rail and landed in a river 10 feet below. Now he's in the hospital recovering from a stroke, broken back and smashed skull. This was with the seatbelt on, so if he hadnt been wearing it I know I would probably be at a funeral this weekend. Good news is he started eating his own food today and can move his upper body.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

thats gotta suck. i might have hoped to just die if i was in that situation. crazy teens. thats why i dont trust anyone with my car except for me, unless they are only moving it away from a driveway. stupid stupid teens.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hey Guys on a good note, here's the replacement B12 ! It will sport an even bigger turbo and new wicked gearbox...(Can you say helical LSD). I will be done by the 10th of December. Stay tuned.....http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=260709&page=21


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

kick asssssssssssssss


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

aw naw, hell naw. he done up and done it. another 4 door, it game time


----------

